# 2555 Line 15a & 15b



## albator73

Hi,

American/Canadian living in Canada since I was born and having a permanent job in Canada. I'm uncertain what should I write on those lines of forms 2555:

15a List any contractual terms or other conditions relating to the length of your employment abroad.____________? 

15b Enter the type of visa under which you entered the foreign country__________?

15c & 15d is No.

Can I just put *NA*?

Thanks,
Albator73


----------



## Bevdeforges

That's what I do! N/A or even just leave the lines blank. (You could put "born here" for 15b and let them figure it out.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

